# Looking for hitch buddy



## Lowcardd23 (Jul 16, 2017)

Head out of Lexington ky. Looking for a hitch hike buddy to hit California with. Or if you're in California, I can catch bus there, and we can hitch hike from there


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 17, 2017)

sometimes it helps to make a introduction thread or to fill out per profile a bit more just so people can get kind of a idea about who you are. 

https://squattheplanet.com/introductions/

welcome to stp!


----------



## Noah Thomas (Aug 1, 2017)

Lowcardd23 said:


> Head out of Lexington ky. Looking for a hitch hike buddy to hit California with. Or if you're in California, I can catch bus there, and we can hitch hike from there


Im hitchhiking to cali also I'm down to tag along !


----------

